# Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?



## Andal (19. Juni 2015)

Der Titel ist die Frage. Ich hab jetzt ein bisschen das Netz durchforstet und nach leichteren Brandungsruten gesucht. Da findet man im Bereich von Ruten bis maximal 180 gr. WG erstaunlich viele Teleskopruten, auch von renomierten Herstellern und zu teilweise recht stolzen Preisen. Auf Reisen würden sie mir ja schon einen guten Eindruck machen und entgegenkommen.


----------



## cafabu (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Moinsen,
ich kann generell die Abneigung von vielen gegen Teleruten nicht nachvollziehen. Heutzutage hat die Technik und Materialentwicklung einen derartigen fortschritt gemacht, dass die Hochwertigen kaum noch einen Vergleich zu Steckruten fürchten müssen. M. E. gehören die Vorurteile der Vergangenheit an.
Nun sind die Belastungen beim Werfen von Brandungsangeln erheblich. Hier kommt es noch zusätzlich darauf an dass sie nicht in den Teilen verdrehen. Bin zur Zeit nicht so up to date beim Brandungsangeln, würde aber eine Tele, die ich vorher in der Hand hatte nicht scheuen.
Carsten


----------



## Polarfuchs (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Ich kenne mich jetzt mit den Brandungsgeräten nicht so aus...- aber so lange sie das Auswerfen aushalten...

Am Rhein nutze ich für den Ansitz mittlerweile auch wieder nur Tele und bin voll zufrieden...


----------



## Andal (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Das ist eben auch mein Gedanke. Die Auswahl, auch in hohen Preislagen wäre nicht so groß, wenn es signifikante Nachteile gäbe. Vielleicht outet sich ja ein Benutzer!?


----------



## rippi (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Ich würde mich gegen Teleruten entscheiden, wenn du bei harten Bedingungen fischen willst, und zwar an feinsandigen Stränden. Denn dann kann das schon übelst Scheixxe werden mit den Sand in und an allen möglichen Verbindungsstücken, etc.. Aber da ist man dann mit 180 g  auch meistens aufgeschmissen.


----------



## D3rFabi (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

moin,

das mit dem sand wurde schon geschrieben, das nervt wirklich. ansonsten kann man mit den teleruten ganz normal angeln. wir haben sie sogar in norwegen benutzt (früher hatten wir ausschließlich tele-brandungsruten) und nie probleme gehabt. klar, so steif wie steckruten werden sie nicht, trotzdem kann man gut mit denen arbeiten, wenn man nicht die extrem hohen ansprüche hat. für dorsche bis 15 pfund und sogar den ein oder anderen heilbutt bis 12 pfund haben die ruten für uns zumindest super funktioniert, es waren nicht mal die sauteuren modelle.

grüße


----------



## rhinefisher (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Hi!
Teleruten werden von cleveren Fischern nur auf Felsen und Stegen benutzt; die Strandangler fürchten zu Recht den Sand.
Die Aktionen sind fast immer recht weich - eine Ausnahme war da mal die Antares von Shimano - und keine echten "Weitwurfwunder".
Billige, von der Art "DAM Red Surf Tele" sind ohnehin bloß ein Notbehelf.
Wenn ich mich in Belgien, in meinem Lieblingsladen, so umschaue, stelle ich fest das gute Teleruten deutlich teurer sind.
Petri


----------



## degl (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Mit den hier schon erwähnten "DAM RED Telesurf" in 3,90 habe ich am Ostseestrand  Wurfweiten von 80m erreicht und es gibt einige Strände, wo man damit an den Fisch kommt................

Ich ziehe pers. aber Steckruten vor, was auch den mgl. Wurfweitenunterschied geschuldet ist..........

Wichtig aus meiner Sicht bleibt die Erkenntniss, das solange die Ringe am Blank fest angebracht sind, ist gegen ein Telemodell nicht viel einzuwenden.........aber am Spitzenteil sollte tunlichst keine zusätzlichen Schieberinge angebracht sein...............führte bei mir im Wurf nur zu Verwicklungen...........

Ach ja........ Sand und Salz bleiben ein nicht unwichtiger Faktor

gruß degl


----------



## angler1996 (19. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

m.E. sollte die VerwendungAuswahl der Rute zum tatsächlich WG oder besser des Kraft des Blanks passen:q 
 Hab mal ne WG 100gr Tele mit senkrecht aufgestellt , mit einer üblichen Brandungsmontage versehen und im Anblick der Biegekurve ein blasses Gesicht bekommen, als sich da mal ein 70iger Aal ran verirrt hat. Die war kurz vorm Knoten.


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Tatsächlich hatte ich auch mal ne DAM Red Tele Surf - wirklich als Notbehelf für Flüge ohne Sportgepäck. Aber auch dafür gibt es sehr viel besseres.
Gute Teleruten sind natürlich, wie von degl bereits gesagt, mit gewickelten Ringen ausgestattet und lang geteilt - das macht den Transport wieder schwierig.
Irgendwie komme ich immer wieder auf 3 geteilte Ruten zurück.
Und das, obwohl ich die Teleruten wirklich gerne benutze.. .
Petri


----------



## rhinefisher (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Hi!
Ich war mal gucken, und habe auch was brauchbar wirkendes gefunden:
Mitchell Avocet Power Back t-450 100/150
Leider konnte ich nicht werfen, aber die wirds schon tun... .
Kostet auch nicht die Welt.
Petri


----------



## Fridjof (20. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Ich besitze 2 DAM Red Tele Surf 3,90 und bin mit den Ruten sehr zufrieden.

Wurfweite so um 80 m reicht in der Regel um an den Fisch zu kommen. 

Einsatzgebiet ist die Elbe, Travemünde und Brandung, hier jedoch nicht gerade bei Windstärke 4 von vorn.

Ist ideal aufgrund des geringen Packmaßes für einen Kurzansitz an der Küste ohne das ganze Gerödel gut geeignet.

Sicher, ein paar Sandkörner sind früher oder später nicht zu vermeiden, aber ein paar Kratzer sind bei dieser Preisklasse zu verschmerzen.

Habe noch eine Shimano Nexave 420 mit 200g, erreiche damit gut 100 m.

Fazit :  Für mich sind die Teleruten eine gute Alternative , auch am Strand.


----------



## brandungsteufel (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Wüßte aber keinen Grund warum ich mit einer Tele an den Strand sollte, wenn es nur um das Packmaß geht kann man auch eine 4-Teilige Rute kaufen. Da ist man dann bei knapp einem Meter.

Wer das Geräusch von Sand beim teleskopieren hört dem vergeht eh das Angeln mit einer Tele.

LG
Brandungsteufel


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Ich nutze für die eher seltenen Brandungsausflüge auch ne günstige Tele (Balzer Diabolo / 150g, 3,90) und finde das passt. Hat schon harte Doublettendrills hinter sich und knirschen tut auch nix. Wenn se hin ist, wird ne neue gekauft.


----------



## Andal (23. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Mir gehts da auch eher um leichtere Grundfischerei von Felsen, oder irgendwelchen Wasserbauwerken und nicht um die sonst übliche Beachcasterei.


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Wenn ich im Urlaub von Felsen angele habe ich auch eine Tele zum Posen und Grundangeln dabei ist einfach praktischer. Da spielt die Quali aber für mich keine großer Rolle, lege die Rute ja auch auf den Felsen ab und somit leidet die auch gut dabei. Wäre mir bei einer teuern zu schade.


----------



## fishermanfl (28. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Moin moin aus Flensburg,

als ehemaliger Süßwasserangler kam ich mit meinen Stellfisch(tele)ruten bis 150g WG die ersten paar Jahre super zurecht. Ja, der der Sand und die durch diesen verursachten Geräusche sind nicht schön, vor allem aber die hässlichen Kratzer die von ihm verursacht werden. Nach dem Wechsel zu Steckruten (erst günstige, dann Sportex, 2-teilig, 250g WG), die in der Regel ja wirklich eine bessere "Reichweite" bieten, habe ich eines immer wieder vermisst: die sensible Bissanzeige. Der gefühlte Knoten in der Rute, wie ihn ein Vortexter beschreibt, war gar nicht so schlecht. Gerade etwas bessere Dorsche schlitzten nicht so schnell aus, da die Tele doch viel besser mitgearbeitet hat. 

Wie bei vielen Sachen ist die Entscheidung zwischen Tele- und Steckrute eher eine philosophische. Muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Wer gelegentlich ans Wasser geht, dazu sein Gerät pfleglich behandelt, z.B. einen mit Süßwasser angefeuchteten Frotteelappen mit ans Wasser nimmt um die Ruten vor dem Zerlegen abwischt (so habe ich´s bemacht) und die Ruten daheim dann noch bei abgeschraubter Kappe am Handteil von vorn und hinten durchspült, wird auch an Teleruten lange seine Freude haben. Ach so, bevor das Argument kommt: Das mit dem Abspülen trägt auch bei so genannten salzwasserfesten Ruten und Rollen deutlich zu Lebenszeitverlängerung bei .


----------



## Lionfish (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Wei gut, oder schlecht sind Telebrandungsruten wirklich?*

Hallo,

also ich hab noch nie etwas anderes benutzt als Teleruten, ganz einfach weil ich es so praktisch finde dass man sie nur auseinanderziehen muss und weil sie sehr einfach zu transportieren sind.

Hab mir Anfang des Jahres auch eine DAM Steel Power (4,50 Meter) gekauft, leider konnte ich sie noch nicht benutzen weil sie nicht in den Koffer gepasst hat als ich damit in Urlaub fahren wollte. Aber das Ding macht einen sehr soliden und gut verarbeiteten Eindruck, gemessen daran was man dafür bezahlt hat. Wollte vielleicht zum Spätsommer hin mal an die Nordsee fahren nen Tag lang, vielleicht werd ich dann die Chance haben sie mal ausgiebig zu testen.

Ansonsten hab ich mir auf Gran Canaria eine Telerute gekauft die trotz 4,50 Metern so kompakt zusammengefaltet werden kann dass sie in jeden Koffer passt. Ist eine Sunset Hydra Rock Power. Leider ist das eine eher sehr schlanke Brandungsrute mit 80-175 Gramm Wurfgewicht und einer recht dünnen Spitze... mit Fischen über 2-3 kg dürfte die schon überfordert sein. Aber für "leichte Grundfischerei vom Felsen" war sie optimal, und ich habe damit bereits mit 80 Gramm Blei ohne besondere Anstrengungen Wurfweiten von 50 Meter erzielt.

Das mit dem Sand ist so ne Sache, zugegeben. Da muss man ein wenig aufpassen. Andererseits, _*Felsen*angeln _stellt auch hohe Anforderungen ans Equipment (Kratzer und Schrammen en masse, von der hohen Belastung für Schnur und Montage ganz zu schweigen), und da ist es dann auch schon wieder egal ob man ne Tele- oder Steckrute hat. Auf nem Felsen dürfte schon wieder der Vorteil von Teleruten zum tragen kommen, dass man sie einfach ausziehen kann und nicht erst ein ruhiges Plätzchen zum Zusammenstecken suchen muss.


----------

